# Forest Friends Amigurumi Free Knitting Pattern



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

https://startknitting.org/toy/forest-friends-amigurumi-free-knitting-pattern/


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sooo cute! Thanks for the patterns.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh goodness, when am I going to have time to make these too!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

johannecw said:


> Very cute! Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Great, thanks


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Adorable comfort animals.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

A teensy bit disappointed cos I couldn't get the wolf and fox but I can try to adapt ............just being greedy!!! And lazy


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Thanks, but no thanks. You have to download their app and sign up to get coupons.


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nancy Deak said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. You have to download their app and sign up to get coupons.


I just went back and was able to open the patterns without singing up for anything.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Too cute. Thank you.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Too darling . Thank you .


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Nancy Deak said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. You have to download their app and sign up to get coupons.


Oh that is too bad it came up like that for you. Worked for me.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> A teensy bit disappointed cos I couldn't get the wolf and fox but I can try to adapt ............just being greedy!!! And lazy


I too particularly wanted the fox! My son is a police officer in OK, and loved the red fox when he was a young boy...wanted to knit up the fox version for him to carry several in his patrol car to give to frightened children or special adults. Rats!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Teacher865 said:


> I just went back and was able to open the patterns without singing up for anything.


Were you able to get the fox and the wolf? I particularly wanted those! Just curious!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

I could not make the fox and wolf pattern come up either


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Oops, I just went back to look at the pattern and I thought I had the fox and wolf but it is not there? However the face looks the same so I think I can just use the appropriate color.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

These are adorable. Thanks for the link.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Lovely, thanks.


----------

